# Cambridge Soundworks BassCube 8S doing funky stuff, help appreciated



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Before I really got into home theaters, I had a Cambridge Soundworks system. When I built the home theater and purchased SVS, the CS system went downstairs to the flat screen TV.

The bass cube does weird things... In the middle of a movie, or when nothing is showing at all, it'll surge and blow out some low frequency weirdness. It starts slow and crescendos. I run over and switch it off and on and it takes care of it until the next time.... Either the next day or in an hour. 

There have been times, when I've gone to switch it off, that a little static electricity from my walking on the carpet with my slippers causes a tiny spark, which also seems to reset the unit. Buzzing stops instantly. 

I can also undo the mono cable which seems to help. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It sounds like you have a ground loop issue. Have you tried running the power cable for the sub to the same circuit as the rest of the system?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The sub is already plugged into the same wall socket as the receiver and TV... On a power strip. Is that what you mean?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it could be a bad ground on your incoming cable sat feed to the TV? these problems are sometimes hard to chase down. There are power bars that have noise filters for the ethernet and cable lines like this one. That may be a good option.
Im sure others will chime in with other ideas....


----------

